

What if Mark Zuckerberg invented Twitter? - revskill

I've used both Facebook and Twitter. To me both have great ideas to connect people. But i feel that the Twitter's engineering team is less productive than the facebook team: Twitter is so slow in comparison to facebook, though both sites have nearly the same workload. So, i wonder if Mark invented Twitter, do we - twitter users - would have better user experience ?
======
brusch
If Mark Zuckerberg invented Twitter you couldn't read tweets if you didn't log
in.

I am just lurking around on Twitter and Facebook (no user for both of them).
Twitter works fine for me (e.g. when Peter King has written Monday Morning
Quarterback the link is up on Twitter), but Facebook is very hard if you are
not a user and want to know how a band sounds like. I've used Myspace for this
before, but the new player and the fact, that most of the bands are nearly on
Facebook exclusively, makes me use Facebook for this. Facebook really sucks
for me.

------
shanelja
_Apologies for being pedantic, but his last name is 'Zuckerberg'._

If Mark Zuckerberg invented Twitter it would probably be Facebook, and
Facebook would be Twitter.

Early Facebook was influenced heavily by Marks ideas and thought patterns,
where he wanted to take a website, and it's "coolness" factor. It's not the
name or the plan which makes the product, it's the people behind it, Facebook
is Facebook because Mark Zuckerberg and the other early founders had
tendencies towards certain design ideals and ideologies.

~~~
revskill
I'm sorry, i edited the title. I don't mention the design ideals and
ideologies, sometimes i am annoyed with the slowness of twitter. I talk about
the engineering team behind the product. Mark did really better job in this
aspect, didn't he ?

------
NicoJuicy
It ain't the same...

Facebook is for sharing everything, Twitter is for interests... Nothing does
it better then Twitter's policy to limit a text to 160 chars... They don't
need to work a lot on the front-end.. It works as it should work.

~~~
speeder
It is 140 :)

And it is result of their first version accepting SMS for input (SMS is
limited to 140).

~~~
steventruong
Partially correct. SMS is limited up to 160. The 20 difference was to account
for the username and various other possible things I believe.

